#  Alternativmedizin >   Homöopathie und Bachblüten >

## Lilly

Wie Michael in einem andern Beitrag mal schrieb, ist es für ihn nicht glaubhaft, da in der Trägerlösung kein Wirkstoff mehr nachgewiesen werden kann, zumindest bei den Hochpotenzen. 
Es geht hierbei aber nicht um einen Wirkstoff, sondern eher um eine "energetische Information". 
Wie es auch bei den Bachblüten der Fall ist, da ist es sogar noch deutlicher, da nicht die einzelnen Bestandteile aufbereitet werden, wie Wurzeln, Blätter oder so, sondern die energetische Information macht man sich zunutze, die Blüten werden in Wasser gelegt, von der Sonne beschienen in einer ganz bestimmten ARt und Weise und dabei wird die Information an die Trägerlösung übertragen.
Und da gibt es tatsächlich Ärzte, die vor Bachblüten warnen, sie könnten Allergien auslösen, so ein Blödsinn....die wissen nicht, worum es dabei geht....grins.... 
Ich bin zwar keine Christin, dennoch glaube ich an die Vollkommenheit der Natur, ich glaube, daß wir mit allem ausgestattet sind, was wir brauchen. Unser Körper ist ein wahres Wunderwerk, so etwas perfektes kann ein Mensch nie erschaffen.
Ich glaube, daß der Körper starke Selbstheilungskräfte besitzt und daß man diese auch anregen kann, wenn sie mal aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten, und dafür ist auch gesorgt in der Natur...irgendein Schöpferwesen hat uns damit ausgestattet. 
So langsam weiß man wieder um die Wirkung von bestimmten Kräutern und Pflanzen.
In den asiatischen Ländern ist das ganz selbstverständlicher Bestandteil der Medizin.
Auch wir in Europa hatten mal all dieses Wissen, wir haben es nur mit Füßen getreten und letztlich verbrannt (hexenverbrennung, wo die sog. weisen Frauen und Männer und damit das Wissen verbrannt wurden). 
Jetzt müssen wir uns alles wieder neu aneignen, da wir kaum auf etwas zurückgreifen können. 
Was mich daran stört, ist die Tatsache, daß sich die Pharmaindustrie wieder alles unter den Nagel reissen muss und sofort den Wirkstoff chemisch produzieren muss....doch das kann nie an das Original heranreichen, zudem ist es viel teurer...und völlig unnötig... 
Lieber Michael, du schreibst in deinem Beitrag, daß ihr mit 30 Leuten einen Versuch gestartet habt, der fehlschlug....
dafür gibt es mannigfaltige Gründe, leider sind wir heutzutage alle so weit von uns selbst entfernt, daß wir Veränderungen in unserem Körper gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen, es sei denn es kommt richtig dicke inform von Schmerzen...oder sonstigen heftigen Erscheinungen... 
Wir sind so unbewußt geworden, daß wir verlernt haben, auf unsern Körper zu hören, ihn zu verstehen...da übersehen und überhören wir vieles, was später dann zu ernsthafteren Erkrankungen führt.... 
Ich habe im Rahmen einer schweren posttraumatischen BElastungsstörung (PTBS) eine generalisierte Angsterkrankung entwickelt...da ging gar nichts mehr...es gipfelte darin, daß ich fast drei Jahre meine Wohnung nicht mehr verlassen konnte, allein beim Versuch kippte ich aus den Latschen...
Ich bekam damals Bachblüten, wußte nicht, worum es sich handelte, vertraute aber der Frau, die sie mir gab.
Psychopharmaka habe ich stets abgelehnt, wollte nicht rumlaufen wie ein Zombie und wollte auch nicht die Symptome einfach nur niederdrücken... 
Die Tropfen haben mich ordentlich durchgerüttelt...es ging immer geradeso bis zu dem Punkt, wo ich es noch ertragen konnte...aber letztlich haben sie mir geholfen... 
Als ich wieder rausgehen konnte, hatte ich natürlich immer noch Panikattacken, aber es wurden immer weniger und mit den Rescuetropfen überstand ich sie dann auch...
Als es mir besser ging, beschäftigte ich mich dann damit und war wirklich fasziniert. 
Es gibt keinerlei nachweisbaren Wirkstoff, es gibt "nur" die energetische Information. 
Und sie wirken bei jedem, schaden tun sie nie. Nur kann es eben sein, daß nicht jeder die Wirkung spürt, weil er zu sehr "verkopft" ist... 
Ich finde es schade, daß man in der Medizin nicht mehr zur Prävention hin geht, angefangen, daß man sich nicht so sehr von seinem Körper entfernt, daß man nicht überhört, wenn er reagiert...daß man schon als Kind lernt, seinem Körper zu vertrauen, Kinder müssten schon von klein auf mit der Selbstheilung vertraut gemacht werden, die Wirkung von Pflanzen müsste selbstverständlicher Bestandteil des Unterrichts sein...
dann wären wir bestimmt gesünder... 
Wir schauen so fasziniert auf die wenigen naturvölker, die es noch gibt, doch lernen wir nichts daraus....
beispielsweise gibt es einen Stamm (hab jetzt grade den Namen vergessen, Sennoi, oder so ähnlich), die gelten weltweit als die psychisch und physisch am gesündesten.
Was tun sie? Sie treffen sich jeden Morgen auf einer Art Marktplatz und erzählen sich gegenseitig ihre Träume... 
wir hier im Westen können uns meistens nicht mal an unsere Träume erinnern, noch wissen wir um die Bedeutung für unsere Gesundheit, noch können wir sie deuten und schon gar nicht damit arbeiten....schade eigentlich... 
dabei gibt es hierzulande genug Berichte darüber, was für verheerende Folgen ein Schlafentzug hat, oder das Unterbrechen der Traum-Phase....geschieht das länger, kann es zu schweren Psychosen kommen... 
Zurück zur Homöopathie und dem nicht vorhandenen Wirkstoff....ich selbst mache seit vielen Jahren eine klassische homöopathische Behandlung wegen einer Ovarialcyste bzw. wegen allem....erstmal werden ja im Schnelldurchlauf alle Erkrankungen wieder hochgeholt, die man in seinem Leben hatte und die Folgen werden aufgelöst...
Da meine Ärtzin sehr viel Erfahrung damit hat, hat sie mich mit Hochpotenzen behandelt...es war oft nicht mehr feierlich und brachte mich ganz schön an verschiedene Grenzen...mir ging es im Rahmen der Erstverschlimmerung wirklich total schlecht, einige male musste der Notarzt her, der aber nichts finden konnte und mich jedesmal unbedingt mitnehmen wollte zur stationären Behandlung, weil er meinen schlechten Zustand erkannte...natürlich glaubte er nicht, daß es mit den Globuli zusammenhing....
Im Laufe der Zeit war es mir dann vertrauter, jedesmal, wenn ich neue Globuli bekam, kam es erneut zur Erstverschlimmerung, jedesmal mit andern Symptomen...aber ich liess es zu, geriet nicht mehr in Panik und lernte, meiner Selbstheilungskraft zu vertrauen... 
das war ein langer, schwerer WEg, aber es hat sich gelohnt...und ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder wählen.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Lilly 
Es freut mich, dass es dir hilft. 
Naturheilkunde selber ist Bestandteil der Ausbildung eines Mediziners, ich hatte es dieses Semester.
Aber Naturheilkunde ist nicht Homöopathie. In der Naturheilkunde sind die wirksamen Bestandteile der Pflanzen genau bekannt, es werden Dosisangaben gemacht und Maximaldosen pro Tag festgelegt.  
Was mich der Homöopathie gegenüber skeptisch macht ist, dass es keine Studien gibt, die deren Wirksamkeit belegen.
Ich frage mich warum nicht?
Erst letztens wurde eine große Studie veröffentlicht, an der mehrere tausend Menschen teilgenommen haben, und bei der die Wirkung von Homöopathie nicht über den Placeboeffekt hinaus ging. 
Man kann natürlich sagen, die Pharmaindustrie bezahlt die Studien und hällt unliebsame Ergebnisse zurück, aber die könnten mithomöopathischen Mitteln auch viel Geld verdienen.
Das würde dann schon ein wenig auf eine Verschwörungstheorie hinauslaufen. 
Aber wieder das schöne Zitat "Wer heilt hat Recht". 
Und ich würde auch nie jemandem davon abraten, ich steh dem ganzen halt ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber.
Das kann natürlich auch von der Ausbildung her kommen, weil wir sehr Naturwissenschaftlich geprägt werden. 
Am Ende muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was einem hilft. 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## michmay

Hallo Zusammen! 
Ich hatte heute den ganzen Tag "Alternative Therapiemöglichkeiten auf homöopathischer Basis" auf dem Stundenplan stehen und es war ein sehr interessanter Tag. 
Bis heute habe ich mich noch nie mit Homöopathie und Naturheilverfahren beschäftigt, aber die Dozentin, eine Heilpraktikerin, hat das Thema so fesselnd und gut rüber gebracht, dass ich mich in bestimmten Dingen weiter damit beschäftigen will. 
Sie hat auch betont, dass die Homöopathie in der Regel die Behandlung eines Humanmediziners nicht ersetzen, sondern vielmehr begleiten und ergänzen soll bzw. dann greift, wenn die Humanmediziner mit ihren Therapiemöglichkeiten am Ende sind.  
Jedenfalls wars für mich eine sehr informative Lehrveranstaltung. 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Lilly

Mir ist schon öfter zu Ohren gekommen, daß Studien, die die Wirksamkeit der Homöopathie beweisen, plötzlich verschwunden sind....  :Huh?:  und nicht nur einmal.... 
In Paris gibt es eine sehr große Hahnemann-Klinik....haltet ihr die Franzosen für so viel "dümmer" als uns? 
Was zweifelhaft ist und kaum zu belegen geht, das ist die Behandlung mit homöopathischen Mitteln, wie man sie zur Zeit häufig in den meisten Arzt-Praxen findet, also ach, du hast ne Grippe, nimm mal dies...das ist unseriös und lässst jedem ernsthaften Hömöopathen die Haare zu Berge stehen....
Leider kann man ja mittlerweile (und da hat die Pharmaindustrie halt wieder eine Geldquelle entdeckt) gegen fast alle Beschwerden (völlig überteuerte) homöopathische Mittel kaufen...und genau das ist falsch, weil die Hömöopathie einen Menschen in seiner Gesamtheit einordnet und NIE nach Symptomen behandelt... 
es gibt allein für Schnupfen über 20 verschiedene Mittel, je nach Konstitution des Menschen.... und da ist es natürlich ganz klar, daß die frei käuflichen Mittel, die nach Symptom angeboten werden nicht helfen können oder nur eben dem jenigen, der diesem Bild grade zufällig entspricht. 
Das was heute in den Arzt-Praxen unter Homöopathie läuft, das kann man leider zu 95% vergessen...ist leider so....welcher Arzt würde sich auch die Zeit nehmen, für die Erstdiagnose sich mit Patienten hinzusetzen....bei mir hat es fast 5 Stunden gedauert, bis die ERstdiagnose stand....durch die Wortwahl, die Aussagekraft der Worte, durch die Mimik, die Gestik und vieles mehr, bekommt der Homöopath einen Eindruck von der Wirksamkeit seines Mittels, also ob sich was verbessert hat (denn selbst merkt man es oft nicht)....und das braucht Zeit, das kann kein Arzt leisten, der nicht 100%ig überzeugt ist davon... 
Alles andere würde ich als Scharlatanerie bezeichnen. Meine letzte Hausärztin erzählte mir einmal ganz stolz, daß sie eine Fortbildung für Homöopathie gemacht habe an einem Wochenende (schon ein Hohn an sich) und da ich ja so überzeugt wäre davon, dann sollte ich mal Denisia sowieso oder so ähnlich nehmen....ich hab sie ganz entgeistert angeschaut und ihr gesagt, sie solle es bitte ganz schnell wieder sein lassen....soooo wirkt es garantiert nicht und hat mit Homöopathie nichts mehr zu tun. 
Die Pharmaindustrie macht schon längst ihren Reibach damit. Die Menschen haben die Schnauze voll von chemischen Medikamenten und den Nebenwirkungen, wollen Alternativen...früher zahlte ich für ca. 1000 Globuli oft so zwischen 1 und 2 DM.
Heute wollen sie schon 14 Euro....toll....  :Angry:  
Ja, Michael, Naturheilkunde beinhaltet viel viel mehr, so weit ich weiß liegt aber der Hauptaugenmerk auf der Phytologie und das ist nur ein kleiner Teil, dessen, was es alles gibt. 
Daß du einen andern Blickwinkel bekommst, dadurch daß du an der Uni dies und jenes zu hören bekommst, das ist klar.
Hättest du mich vor etwa über 15 Jahren getroffen, dann wären wir uns in allem einig gewesen. Ich war so was von überzeugt (echt betriebsblind) von der Schulmedizin.
Es dauerte lang, bis ich anfing alles differenzierter zu betrachten, mir andere Formen der Medizin anzuschauen....denn wir sehen ja alle, daß die Leute immer kränker und nicht gesünder werden... 
in der Kinderklinik fiel mir soooo vieles auf einmal auf, daß Kinder einfach in eine Schublade gesteckt wurden und therapiert wurden nach Schema F, nach dem Warum einer Krankheit wurde nie gefragt.
Kinder kamen z.b. alle vier Wochen mit obstr. Bronchitis...zack...Antibiotika...Theophyllin so hoch dosiert, bis sie durchdrehten und psychotisch wurden, dann wurde das wieder abgesetzt und nach drei Tagen auf AB-Saft umgestellt und Kind entlassen...nach vier Wochen wieder dasselbe Spielchen....und nach weitern 4 Wochen wieder und wieder und wieder...das war unser täglich Brot in der Kinderklinik... 
Durch einige Eltern, die das leid waren, bekam ich so langsam mit, daß es auch noch andere Methoden gibt...die eine vollständige Heilung bewirkt haben...ohne Antibiotika usw... 
Oder zur gleichen Zeit hatten wir vier Kinder, die alle 3 Wochen mit einem massiven Thrombozytenabfall zu uns kamen, anfangs wurden sie auf den Kopf gestellt, es gab keine Diagnose, also hieß es idiopathische Thrombozytopenie...das wars...die Kinder kamen regelmässig, bekamen ihre Thrombo-Konzentrate und konnten wieder gehen...
Den Ärzten war es echt sch...egal, was das für die Kinder und die Eltern bedeutete...sie sprachen nicht mal mehr mit ihnen...ein kurzes Kopfnicken, so nach dem Motto "ach, wieder da" war alles...fies so was... 
Ich habe viele viele Nächte mit den Eltern dieser Kinder zugebracht und sie gelöchert, hab in der Bibliothek gestöbert...hab natürlich nix gefunden, was nicht schon abgeklärt war...aber erstmal halfen die Gespräche den Eltern sehr, denn sie fühlten sich reichlich allein gelassen und unverstanden und sie hatten Angst um ihre Kinder, verständlicherweise... 
Irgendwann las ich dann mal in einer med. Zeitschrift, daß das Holzschutzmittel Xyladecor bei Kindern eine Thrombozytopenie verursachen kann, wenn es im Innenbereich angewendet wird. ich gab den Artikel den Ärzten, die lachten mich aus...na toll... 
als die Kinder wieder da waren, fragte ich die Eltern, sie meinten, nein, sie hätten keine Holzdecken oder ähnliches. Hm...ich unterhielt mich weiter, sie erzählten sehr viel und plötzlich erzählten sie, daß sie alle drei Wochen das Wochenende auf einem Campingplatz verbrachten, die drei Familien zusammen, aha....dachte ich...nach mehrmaligen Hinundher-Fragen kam heraus, daß ein Nachbar die drei Wohnwagen innen mit Xyla-Decor gestrichen hatte bei einer Renovierung....
Tja, die "idiopathische" Krankheit war natürlich plötzlich verschwunden....kein Arzt hat es damals geglaubt....und wäre auch nie auf die Idee gekommen, mal näher nachzufragen....ich fand das eine Schande...aber sie hatten aufgrund ihrer Ausbildung nur Schubladen, wo sie alles reinpackten...und wenn es keine passende Schublade gab...dann wars halt idiopathisch....toll.... 
Naja, ich könnte noch STunden, Tage, Wochen so weiter erzählen....
alles zusammen hat irgendwann dazugeführt, daß ich die Schulmedizin nur noch in Frage gestellt habe und ich habe mich völlig abgewandt.... 
mittlerweile habe ich mich wieder angenähert, aber sie auf einen kleinen Platz gestellt, wo es für mich passend ist....
Und ich habe jetzt endlich auch zwei Ärztinnen gefunden, die mich unterstützen, weil sie wissen, daß ich eh mach, was ich will...  :Grin:  
Ich würde auch nie jemand abraten, der unbedingt Chemotherapie oder so was machen will, ich sage immer dazu, daß das nicht MEIN Weg wäre, und ich finde es gut, wenn sich jemand gleichzeitig begleitend mit irgendwelchen Alternativen Methoden behandeln lässt. 
Ich selbst bin mittlerweile Reiki-und Prana-Anwenderin und habe schon sehr viele Leute zusätzlich begleitet, allen hat es sehr gut getan und bei vielen konnten deutliche Verbesserungen (z.b. Rheuma) verzeichnet werden, so daß medikamente drastisch reduziert werden konnte.
Eine alte Frau, die ich zur Zeit gerade behandle, hat seit über 50 Jahren Rheuma, sie war schon völlig verkrüppelt an den Händen, brauchte Hilfsmittel, um einfache Dinge im Haushalt zu machen und hatte unvorstellbare Schmerzen...sie war versorgt mit einem ganzen ARsenal von Medikamenten, aber es wurde nicht besser... 
schon nach drei Reikibehandlungen konnte sie die Finger öffnen und nach sechsmal hatte sie keine Schmerzen mehr und war wieder sehr beweglich....
Sie hat es sogar geschafft, für 4 Wochen nach Ägypten zu fahren, was sie sich immer gewünscht hatte, aber nie machbar war (die Frau ist mittlerweile weit über 90), sie ist einfach nur dankbar, die Ärzte haben keine Erklärung dafür, fragen aber auch nicht nach, was ich bei ihr mache, im Gegenteil, obwohl sie mich nicht kennen, haben sie mir unterstellt, ich sei eine Abzockerin, die nur ihren finanziellen Vorteil im Kopf hat und ich würde die Leute betrügen und sie solle sehen, daß sie mich los wird....ich fand das ganz schlimm...die alte Frau war echt fertig.... 
Das ist es, was ich meine, warum kann man nicht hierzulande, beide Verfahren gleichwertig nebeneinander laufen lassen :Huh?: ?
Klar die Pharmaindustrie hätte arge Einbussen....  :Grin:  
Und halten wir die Engländer, wo es überall Heiler gibt in den Arztpraxen und Kliniken auch für dumm :Huh?:

----------


## Lilly

ach ja, wollte doch noch dazuschreiben, daß ich meine Leute ganz umsonst behandle, den meisten bring ich sowieso bei, wie sie sich selbst behandeln können, denn wie gesagt, jeder hat seine Selbstheilungskräfte...also nix von bereichern und so....  :Zwinker:

----------


## michmay

@Lilly:   

> die Ärzte haben keine Erklärung dafür, fragen aber auch nicht nach, was ich bei ihr mache, im Gegenteil, obwohl sie mich nicht kennen, haben sie mir unterstellt, ich sei eine Abzockerin, die nur ihren finanziellen Vorteil im Kopf hat und ich würde die Leute betrügen und sie solle sehen, daß sie mich los wird

 Das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass diese Unterstellung schlimm für Dich war. Ich finde so ein Verhalten unmöglich; die Ärzte hätten sich ja vorher wenigstens mal erkundigen können, mit welchen Maßnahmen Du so einen guten Erfolg bei der Patientin hattest. Vielleicht waren sie einfach gekränkt, weil sie mit ihrem Latein am Ende waren.....  :Zunge raus:    

> weil die Hömöopathie einen Menschen in seiner Gesamtheit einordnet und NIE nach Symptomen behandelt...

 Das ist auch ein Punkt, der mich beeindruckt! Unsere Dozentin berichtete heute, dass sie manchmal Stunden braucht, bis sie sich ein Bild vom Patienten gemacht hat, um dann individuell und persönlich auf dessen Bedürfnisse die Therapiemöglichkeiten zusammenzustellen. Für die Patienten selbst ist es sicher auch angenehm, weil sie sich nicht abgefertigt fühlen, sondern genau auf sie eingegangen wird.... 
Ich war bis jetzt auch sehr skeptisch was Homöopathie angeht, aber mein Blickwinkel wurde heute ein wenig verändert, wenn auch noch nicht in allen Bereichen....  :Zwinker:  
Micha

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Micha (2)  :Grin:  
Sicher hat man im Kopf, daß es immer heißt, da ist nix drin, also kann auch nix wirken...und das macht einem skeptisch. Ging mir ja nicht anders. 
Aber ich denke, man sollte allgemein offener damit umgehen.
Du siehst ja an dir, daß zwar mit Skepsis, aber wohl doch geistig offen, an die Sache herangegangen bist und die Frau scheint ja wirklich gut gewesen zu sein. 
Ich kann es wie gesagt, verstehen, wenn man skeptisch ist, besonders bei dem Schindluder der damit getrieben wird, grade in der Homöopathie und auch bei der Energiebehandlung....mir stehen manchmal auch nur die Haare zu Berge.
Diese alte Dame, die ich wegen des Rheumas behandle, war öfter mal im Allgäu bei ihrer Tochter, weil ihr das Reiki so gut geholfen hatte, ging sie dort zu einer Reikimeisterin, die für 20 Minuten 75 Euro nahm und die Frau sagte, sie habe nichts gespürt, außer daß die Frau ihr unsympathisch war...bei mir wäre das anders...naja, bei dauerts halt auch mindestens 1 Stunde, meistens länger. 
So ein Verhalten trägt natürlich in der Allgemeinheit auch nicht dazu bei, daß man es weiterempfehlen wird. Aber es gibt halt überall schwarze Schafe. 
Hast du noch mal Stunden bei dieser Frau oder war das eine einmalige Sache?

----------


## StarBuG

Eine Homöopathin bezahlst du bar auf die Hand, pro Stunde und privat, ein Arzt bekommt für dich 25 pro Quartal. Rechne doch mal aus, wie schnell der Arzt pleite wäre, wenn er sich mit jedem Patienten 5 Stunden unterhalten würde. 
Das lässt das System nicht zu.
Du kannst mir glauben, dass alle (ok sagen wir 99%) Ärzte es gern anders hätten. Sich lieber 7Stunden am Tag mit Patienten beschäftigen würden und nur 1Std. Bürokram, als anders herum. 
Deine Suche nach dem Auslöser der Thrombozytopenie ist übrigens auch ein schulmedizinischer Ansatz und der Arzt, der gelacht hat, ist ein Idiot  :Zunge raus: . Ärzte geben sich in der Regel die größte Mühe, Ursachen zu finden, aber wenn einem die Zeit für die Recherche fehlt, oder man z.B. von einer möglichen Ursache nichts gehört hat, dann wird es schwer. 
Es läuft vieles schief in unserem Gesundheitssystem.
Es ist eigentlich nur zum weglaufen  :Sad:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael
Ja, da läuft einiges schief. Wir haben wirklich Ärzte genug, sie könnten sich viel Zeit nehmen, um ausführlich mit den Patienten zu sprechen. 
Deshalb finde ich die Idee eines Gehalts vom Staat für Ärzte gar nicht verkehrt, so wie es halt in den USA und Kanada geregelt ist. 
Da ist es wurscht, ob ein Arzt 2, 20 oder 200 Patienten am Tag hat, er bekommt immer dasselbe Geld, und es gäbe weniger Bürokram zu erledigen...
das nimmt wirklich überhand...meine Ärztin sitzt oft bis 1 oder 2 Uhr nachts da und erledigt den leidigen Papierkram. 
Besonders genervt ist sie von der Praxisgebühr, über 50% der Patienten zahlen nicht, sie müsste dreimal anmahnen, dann kann sie es an die KK bzw. ein Inkassaunternehmen abgeben.
Da sie aber weder Zeit noch Lust hat, ständig hinter den Leuten herzutelefonieren, bleibt sie meist auf den Kosten sitzen.... 
Das war wirklich eine bekloppte Lösung....für alle Beteiligten 
aber es liegt doch auch mit an den Ärzten, wenn die sagen würden, wir brauchen mehr Zeit für die Patienten, da eine gute homöopathische Behandlung nunmal ihre Zeit braucht, da würde sich einiges tun, aber da im allgemeinen die Homöopathie so ein Schattendasein führt, wird darauf natürlich kein Wert gelegt....  
bei der Thrombozytopenie war es leider nicht nur ein Arzt, der mich ausgelacht hat, es waren drei Stationsärzte, der Bettenbereichsleiter und sogar der Klinikchef, denen hatte ich allen den Artikel vorgelegt...gelesen hat es keiner, aber mich ausgelacht haben alle....
und es wurde vorher wirklich gründlich gesucht, das muss ich schon sagen, aber sie waren halt nicht offen für neuere Ursachen, haben nur nach dem ihnen bekannten abgegrast....das findet sich leider als Regel, nicht als Ausnahme....und das finde ich schade...

----------


## michmay

> Hast du noch mal Stunden bei dieser Frau oder war das eine einmalige Sache?

 Also vorläufig wars das für den Themenbereich Homöopathie. Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, wird das Thema nochmal behandelt.... 
Ich muss aber noch dazu sagen, dass ich es wichtig finde, wenn Homöopathen ihre Grenzen kennen. Unsere Dozentin sagte auch, dass sie Patienten direkt zu Schulmedizinern schickt, wenn sie mit Homoöpathie nicht mehr helfen kann oder von vorne herein erkennt, dass die Symptome sehr akut sind.... 
Michael

----------


## Lilly

Ja, das ist richtig, und die Seriösen wissen auch, daß sie eine Blinddarmentzündung nicht rein homöopathisch behandeln können oder daß sie einen Patienten, der sich das Bein gebrochen hat, zwar Arnika geben, ihn aber dann dem Chirurgen überlassen.

----------


## babamaus

> Eine Homöopathin bezahlst du bar auf die Hand, pro Stunde und privat, ein Arzt bekommt für dich 25 pro Quartal. Rechne doch mal aus, wie schnell der Arzt pleite wäre, wenn er sich mit jedem Patienten 5 Stunden unterhalten würde.

 So, als Neue hier im Forum und Verfechterin der Alternativen Medizin (was immer man drunter auch versteht: Homöopathie, TCM; Naturheilkunde; Anthroposophie.....) kann ich den Mund nicht halten  :Grin:  
Das Ärtzen es sich oft nicht leisten können, sich länger und intensiver mit einem Patienten zu befassen, ist wirklich traurig....nur leider können wir als Patienten da nichts dran ändern UND...glaub mir, wenn man chronisch krank ist hat man nicht mehr die Kraft noch viel zu kämpfen wenn der Arzt einem zum 1000x sagt...das Budget usw...
Ich spare mir die Restkraft und gehe zum Heilpraktiker, Naturheilkundler oder zu meinem anthr. Privatarzt..... 
Ja das ist wohl teurer ABER ich fühle mich verstanden und aufgehoben und es wird mir sogar geholfen....  
Ich finde übrigens ein Gesundheitssystem wie in China prefekt: DA wird der Arzt dafür bezahlt , das seine Patienten Gesund "bleiben", d.h. er bekommt Geld wenn seine Patienten eben "Nichts" haben ansonsten wird das Geld gestrichen, so hat es mir mein anthr. Arzt erzählt der 4 Jahre in China war...  
liebe Grüße
Babamaus

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo babamaus 
Diesen Vorschlag hatten wir schon mal, nur leider fallen da die chronisch Kranken und Alten Menschen durchs Raster, da die keiner haben will, da es für deren teure Behandlung kein Geld gibt. 
Und ich kann verstehen, dass man sich bei einem Homöopathen gut aufgehoben fühlt, der sich 5 Stunden mit einem beschäftigt.
Glaub mir, Ärzte würden das auch gerne machen, nur müssen Ärzte halt auch ihre Miete und ihr Essen bezahlen. Ein Arzt kann ja auch nicht zum Bäcker gehen und der schenkt ihm das Brot, weil er weiß das der Arzt sich viel länger um seine Patienten kümmert als es "normal" ist. 
Das ist ein Problem unserer Gesundheitspolitik und nicht der Wille der Ärzte.
Darum stehen die ja jetzt überall auf der Straße und Streiken, weil es einfach so nicht mehr weiter geht. 
Wenn Arbeit (und auch Medizin ist ein Beruf) angemessen bezahlt wird, wird sie auch gut gemacht, wenn ich wenig Geld pro Patient bekomme, muss ich als Arzt viele Patienten pro Tag durch meine Praxis "schleusen", damit ich Miete, Personal und Versicherung bezahlen kann, und am Ende des Monats noch genug Geld habe, um meine Familie zu ernähren.
Wenn du einem Handwerker sagst, flies mir mein Bad, aber egal wie lang du brauchst, du bekommst nur 25, dann schaut der dich nur schief an und geht.
Sollte er die Arbeit machen, wird er sich bestimmt keine Mühe geben um die Fliesen perfekt zu verlegen, sondern so schnell wie möglich fertig werden.
Das dies als Arzt einfach ethisch nicht vertretbar ist, ist ein Dilema, denn auf der einen Seite will der Arzt das beste für seine Patienten, auf der anderen Seite führt er aber auch eine Praxis und muss Geld verdienen (was in vielen Fällen für die geleistete Arbeit viel zu wenig ist). 
Darum werden Privatpatienten auch umsorgt und bevorzugt, da eine normale Praxis nur durch ihre Privatpatienten auch wirtschaftlich arbeiten kann. Private Kassen zahlen Leistungen noch halbwegs angemessen. Und wenn der Arzt mal 30Min mit einem Patienten spricht, wird das auch bezahlt, und nicht wie bei der Krankenkasse 15Min. Gespräch/Quartal/Patient.
Nur leider nutzen die Politiker den Unmut und die Unwissenheit der Leute, um mit Privatpatienten und deren "Vorzugsbehandlung" Stimmung für sich zu machen.
Auch hier befindet sich der Mediziner auf einem schmalen Grat, einerseits möchte er alle gleich behandeln, andererseits muss er auch dafür sorgen, dass seine Privatpatienten bei ihm bleiben. Von der medizinischen Versorgung mal ganz abgesehen, da sind es wieder die Kassen, die viele Untersuchungen und Medikamente einfach nicht bezahlen, die die Privaten bezahlt bekommen. Den Unmut der Bevölkerung trifft aber den Arzt, der angeblich die Privaten besser behandelt. FALSCH, er würde gern anders, kann es aber nicht. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Micha  

> nur leider fallen da die chronisch Kranken und Alten Menschen durchs Raster, da die keiner haben will, da es für deren teure Behandlung kein Geld gibt.

 das stimmt so nicht, denn dem Arzt wird ein bestimmtes Gebiet zugeteilt und er MUSS alle Patienten nehmen, er kann niemanden ablehnen. 
Aber ansonsten hast du recht, es ist nicht machbar, selbst beim besten Willen nicht, ich seh es ja an meiner Ärztin, die ja schon anders ist, aber dafür halt selten vor 22 Uhr aus der Praxis kommt, manchmal war sie bis nach Mitternacht mit Patienten dort...und dann wartet ja auch noch der elende Papierkram... 
Aber wenn ich deinen Beitrag so lese, dann denke ich, es kann doch nicht angehen, daß die Ärzte so ohnmächtige "Opfer" sind...
Ich denke ja auch, daß die Mehrheit sicherlich gerne anders behandeln würde (also mit mehr Zeit und so)...da müsste sich doch was machen lassen, wenn die zusammen auf die Barrikaden gehen....meinst du nicht?
Oder ist die Resignation schon zu groß? Wird darüber an der Uni eigentlich geredet?

----------


## StarBuG

Die Ärzte sind doch auf den Barikaden, es wird doch gerade heftig gestreikt. 
Da geht es nur am Rande um mehr Geld, das wichtige sind humane Arbeitsbedingungen.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Lilly

Ja, streiken tun sie.... 
aber dauernd gehts nur ums Geld.... 
ich hab noch nicht viel von andern Forderungen gehört.... 
Mal so richtig praktikable Vorschläge für die Praxis der niedergelassenen Ärzte....ich hab noch keine Vorschläge gehört, die in Richtung Gesundheitspolitik gingen....also, daß die Reform der totale Mist ist und es bessere Lösungen gäbe....es scheint fast, als traue man sich nicht an die Politiker heran...und die wiederum melden sich ja auch nicht größer zu Wort auf die Streiks hin....*kopfschüttel* 
und ich krieg auch kaum was mit davon, daß niedergelassene Ärzte streiken....das war mal vor Wochen...mal einen Tag oder zwei....nee....die müssten sich echt mal alle in der ganzen Republik zusammenschließen und streiken.....BIS sich was tut.... 
Lediglich die Ärzte im Krankenhaus, da waren noch andere Forderungen außer Geld.....

----------


## StarBuG

Das Problem mit streikenden Ärzten ist, dass es bei deren Kunden nicht um Autos geht, die locker auch ne Woche später repariert werden können. 
Das du den Eindruck hast, es geht "nur" ums Geld, liegt an der Medienberichterstattung. Viel wichtiger sind humanere Arbeitsbedingungen und geregeltere Arbeitszeiten. 
Und auch die Niedergelassenen streiken, das kannst du daran erkennen, das nicht vom "Marburger Bund" sondern vom "Hartmannbund" die rede ist. 
Hausarztpraxen und niedergelassene Ärzte in eigener Praxis wird es in 10-15 Jahren nicht mehr, oder nur noch sehr vereinzelt geben, weil kein Arzt mehr davon leben kann.
Es wird Ärztehäuser geben, in denen sich verschiedene Ärzte zusammen tun, um die kosten zu minimieren, oder es gibt Ärzte, die mit Belegbetten an ein Krankenhaus angebunden sind.
Niedergelassene sind ja ihr eigener Chef/Selbständig, die könnten so arbeiten, wie sie möchten, WENN die Bezahlung es zulassen würde, darum geht es bei denen hauptsächlich ums Geld. Mein Hausarzt musste seine immer volle Praxis jetzt aufgeben, weil es sich einfach nicht mehr gerechnet hat für ihn. Jetzt ist er mit 55 in Rente, obwohl er gerne noch weiter gemacht hätte. Find ich traurig diesen Zustand. 
Leider denken Patienten häufig, Ärzte verdienen das dicke Geld, aber die meisten Assistenzärzte können sich nicht mal ein Auto leisten, von einem richtigen Privatleben ganz zu schweigen. 
Wieso müssen denn eigentlich die Ärzte streiken, es geht hier ja schließlich um die Gesundheit von allen in Deutschland?
Wieso stehen nicht Millionen von Patienten auf der Strasse und sagen, was ihr (und damit mein ich die Politik, das Gesundheitswesen und die Kassen) mit uns macht, nehmen wir so nicht mehr hin? Ich denke, alles auf die Ärzte zu schieben ist eine eher beschränkte Sichtweise.

----------


## Lilly

Das meine ich, ich höre immer nur vom Marburgerbund... 
aber stimmt, das liegt bestimmt an der Medienberichterstattung... 
Die Ärzte sollen streiken, weil sie betroffen sind und es geändert haben wollen, natürlich können sie auch jeden Patienten informieren und bitten, mit auf die Straße zu gehen, das wäre natürlich noch besser. 
Nur wird das die Politiker nicht interessieren...bei den Ärzten schon...denn wenn die nicht arbeiten, dann fehlts den Krankenkassen und dann laufen die Sturm....  
Vielleicht wäre so ein Bezahlungssystem wie in Kanada wirklich nicht schlecht, wo jeder Arzt ein Festgehalt vom Staat bekommt, egal, wieviel Patienten er hat. 
Allerdings gibt es dort auch keinen Hausarzt, d.h. entweder du gehst zum Arzt oder du rufst einen Krankenwagen, wenn du nicht kommen kannst....würd mir auch nicht gefallen... 
Die Gehälter der Ärzte sind wirklich nicht mehr das, was sie vor Jahren mal waren, das ist wirklich den wenigsten bekannt, klar es gibt Ausnahmen (Zahnärzte, Radiologen), meine Gyn. erzählte mir letztens, daß sie grad mal auf knapp 4500 Euro kommt, aber auch nur, weil sie viel mit Naturheilverfahren zusätzlich arbeitet und noch dazu einige Privatpatienten hat, sie meint, sie will lieber nicht erwähnen, was sie noch hätte, wenn sie nur per Kasse abrechnen würde...früher hatte sie zeitweise fast 10 mal so viel....ist wirklich übel... 
Und die Arbeitsbedingungen, grade in den Kliniken, die müssten ganz dringend geändert werden...

----------


## StarBuG

Tja, ich fang als Assistenzarzt für knapp 1800 netto an, nach der erstreikten 27%igen Gehaltserhöhung. Und das nach 6 Jahren Studium für 50-60 Wochenstunden.  :Patsch:  
Wenn die halbe Bundesrepublik auf die Strasse gehen würde, wegen der Gesundheitspolitik, dann würde sich die Politik ändern. 
Bei Ärzten ist das Problem, dass die Streiks auch die Patienten stark treffen, und vorallem rufen sie bei vielen (weil nicht Informiert, denn alle Ärzte fahren ja Porsche) Patienten Unverständnis und Ablehnung hervor. 
Es besteht leider immer noch bei vielen die Vorstellung, alles wäre wie in der Schwarzwaldklinik. Klar gibt es auch gutverdienende Ärzte, aber der großteil verdient für die geleistete Arbeit viel zu wenig. 
Hier nochmal mein Lieblingszitat eines Plakates der Ärzte Demo: 
"Schlüsselnotdienst: 150/Stunde, Ärztlicher Notdienst: 5,30/Stunde"   :black_day_cut:   :feeling_blue2_cut:   :k_crying:   :i_angry_steaming:   :angry_shut_up:   :angry_10:   :angry_1:   :Verzweiflung:  
Ach ja, bei Radiologen darfst du nicht vergessen, die müssen auch erst mal ein paar Milliönchen in die Praxis stecken (via Kredite), um die Geräte anzuschaffen, die sie dann Jahrelang abstottern, bevor sie erst richtig gut verdienen. 
Ich hab für meine Zukunft Kinderarzt ausgesucht, 2t schlecht verdienende Ärztegruppe überhaupt, aber dafür die mit der größten Zufriedenheit im Beruf  :dance_3_6:

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo! 
In der österr. Konsumentenschutzzeitschrift "Konsument" habe ich vor kurzem gelesen, daß ein Zahnarzt mind. 200 Euro pro Stunde verdienen muß, damit seine Praxis wirtschaftlich ist. 
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## babamaus

> Tja, ich fang als Assistenzarzt für knapp 1800 netto an, nach der erstreikten 27%igen Gehaltserhöhung.

 Du fängst mit 1800 an, andere verdienen nach 17 Jahren Berufsausübung MIT 2 Kindern nur 1500.... 
Zitat Starbug - nur leider fallen da die chronisch Kranken und Alten Menschen durchs Raster, da die keiner haben will, da es für deren teure Behandlung kein Geld gibt. 
Das ist ein Problem unserer Gesundheitspolitik und nicht der Wille der Ärzte. 
- Zitat ende 
Ich sage nicht, das die Ärzte daran Schuld sind, das sind sie nun wirklich nicht! Das ganze System ist krank und anstatt das immer zu "sanieren" müsste eine neues System her....und das ist eben schwer zu finden, das ist mir schon klar. 
Allerdings dürfte sowas nicht auf den Schultern der Patienten ausgetragen werden!
Ich war im letzten Jahr "nur" 4 mal beim Arzt (trotz Rheuma!) und das war schon zuviel. Was ich da immer gehört habe? "Ich kann nix verordnen, das Budget...." und das war alles, bis auf das Schulterzucken meines Arztes und der Aussage ".sie müssen noch ihre 10 Euro bezahlen!
Ich bin dann sage und schreibe mit einer Kehlkopfentzündung 7 Wochen rumgerannt.....7Wochen!!! Das kanns doch echt nicht sein! 
Naja, die Ärtze werde es nicht ändern und wir Patienten wohl auch nicht.  :Sad: 
Ich gehe jetzt "zwangsweise" zum Heilpraktiker da wird mir dann gleich geholfen. Da zahle ich zwar für die Medis aber ich spare mir die 10 Euro und mir geht es besser! 
Mit meiner "Pille" mache ich es ähnlich. Ich bestelle sie in einer Internetapotheke aus Holland. Da zählt ein Rezept als Dauerrezept und ich kann immer wieder bestellen.....und muss nicht für jede Rezeptaustellung beim Gyn, bzw. wegen der Überweisung beim Hausarzt, die 10 Euro zahlen.
Das sind 40 .-  für nix, quasi zum Fenster rausgeschmissen ( bei Erkrakungen wird mir ja doch nicht geholfen), während es in meiner Variante schon ein Pillenvorrat für 6 Monate ist!
Dann geh ich einmal im Jahr zum Gyn wegen der Vorsorge....man findet so seine Wege.... 
Auch in der Physiotherapie macht sich das bemerkbar.....dringende Therapien werden einfach nicht mehr verordnet und der eine (Arzt) schiebt es auf den anderen (KK) und umgekehrt....
Aber die Folgen davon, die werden kommen...und dann kosten Patienten mehr, als die Therapie gekostet hätte.... 
Ich hoffe das sich unser System irgendwie mal bessert, aber große Hoffnung hab ich nicht! 
liebe Grüße
Babamaus

----------


## StarBuG

> Du f&#228;ngst mit 1800€ an, andere verdienen nach 17 Jahren Berufsaus&#252;bung MIT 2 Kindern nur 1500€....

 Wir reden hier von 6 Jahren Studium und 50-60 Wochenstunden,
nicht von einer ungelernten Hilfskraft ohne Ausbildung 
(ok in der heutigen Zeit darf man das nicht verallgemeinern, aber mit einer ordentlichen Ausbildung verdient man in der Regel mehr) 
Wenn das Budget des Arztes aufgebraucht ist, bezahlt er die Sachen dar&#252;ber hinaus faktisch aus eigener Tasche.
Du gehst doch auch nicht arbeiten, und gibst dann deinem Chef am Ende des Monats Geld, weil der halt momentan kein Geld hat, um dich zu bezahlen.
Meint ihr eigentlich, die &#196;rzte machen das, weil es ihnen Spass macht oder sie euch &#228;rgern wollen? Oder ist es nicht viel wahrscheinlicher, dass sie euch gern helfen w&#252;rden, aber eben aus finanziellen Gr&#252;nden (-> Gesundheitspolitik -> Krankenkasse) es einfach nicht k&#246;nnen. 
Die &#196;rzte w&#252;rden es gern &#228;ndern, aber um in der Politik was zu bewegen, muss das Volk was tun. Da reichen nicht 50.000 &#196;rzte, da m&#252;ssen Millionen auf die Strasse. 
Was die Praxisgeb&#252;hr angeht, wenn die &#196;rzte k&#246;nnten, w&#252;rden die diese sofort abschaffen. Unendlich viel Verwaltungsaufwand und Mehrarbeit ohne gro&#223;en Nutzen. Wieder mal Gesundheitspolitik. 
&#196;rzte w&#252;rden alles verordnen was gut ist, wenn es bezahlt werden w&#252;rde. 
Ich wei&#223; nicht, wieso ihr &#196;rzte als so schlimm hinstellt.
Wir haben den Beruf erlernt, um Menschen zu helfen.
Uns sind nur die H&#228;nde gebunden, wenn die Krankenkasse eine Physiotherapie nur 1x die Woche bezahlt, oder bei bestimmten Erkrankungen streicht, kann der Arzt nicht einfach mehr verordnen.
Es sei denn der Patient zahlt es selber. 
Klar ist man als Patient ver&#228;rgert, ich &#228;rger mich auch &#252;ber die 10€ z.B., kann ich ja verstehen, aber schiebt es nicht einfach alles auf die &#196;rzte, die sind die, die am wenigsten daf&#252;r k&#246;nnen, aber alles abkriegen.

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael  

> alles wäre wie in der Schwarzwaldklinik

 ich musste ja beim Lesen erstmal grinsen, die Zeiten sind mir noch seeehr gut in Erinnerung, es verging kaum ein TAg, wo nicht von Patienten der Satz fiel "Schwester Christa wäre aber viiiel geduldiger" oder "Prof. Brinkmann hätte mir das viel besser erklärt" oder so ähnlich...
ohne Spaß, diese Serie hat einiges an Schaden angerichtet...klar, sooooo könnte es sein, aber das ist halt vorbei an jeglicher Realität...  
1800  für den Anfang ist echt ein Witz...leider wissen das viele Patienten gar nicht...und so richtig vorstellen, wie die Schichten im Krankenhaus wirklich ablaufen, das kann sich keiner, der es nicht erlebt hat....   

> Die Ärzte würden es gern ändern, aber um in der Politik was zu bewegen, muss das Volk was tun. Da reichen nicht 50.000 Ärzte, da müssen Millionen auf die Strasse.

 das ist leider richtig, dennoch liegt es auch hier an jedem einzelnen Arzt, entweder Flyer zu drucken und den Patienten in die Hand zu drücken oder in großen Lettern eine Info an die Patienten ins Wartezimmer zu hängen, um sie über die tatsächlichen Zustände zu informieren und um tatkräftige Mithilfe zu bitten.   

> Ich weiß nicht, wieso ihr Ärzte als so schlimm hinstellt.
> Wir haben den Beruf erlernt, um Menschen zu helfen.

 Ich denke, das resultiert daraus, daß die Patienten sich anhören müssen...das Budget...die KK...die Politik....keine Zeit....usw....die meisten denken nicht weiter und schieben es auf das Gegenüber in diesem Moment, und das ist halt der Arzt.... 
ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie man das organisatorisch hinkriegen könnte, daß man sämtliche niedergelassenen Ärzte samt ihrer mobilen Patienten dazu kriegen könnte, an einem Freitag und Samstag z.b. die Zeil "zu besetzen"...während der Haupteinkaufszeit....das bliebe nicht ohne Wirkung und wenn dann muss man es Wochenende für Wochenende wiederholen....

----------


## StarBuG

Mein Hausarzt, der aus finanziellen Gr&#252;nden jetzt seine Praxis aufgegeben hat, hatte ein riesengro&#223;es Plakat in seiner Praxis h&#228;ngen. 
Auch gibt es im Krankenhaus immer wieder 2 Seitige Aufh&#228;nger, wenn gerade gestreikt wird, die die gesamte Situation sehr gut erkl&#228;ren, leider sind die Patienten in dem Moment meistens zu sehr mit sich und ihrem "&#196;rger" besch&#228;ftigt, als das sie es ernsthaft wahrnehmen w&#252;rden. 
Ja leider, es trifft immer wieder die (n&#228;mlich die Boten, also die &#196;rzte), die am wenigsten daf&#252;r k&#246;nnen. 
Warum machen denn so viele &#196;rzte am Ende des Quartals die Praxis zu? 
Die Rechnung siehst so aus: 
Noch 3 Wochen bis Quartalsende.
98% der Patienten die im Monat kommen und abgerechnet werden k&#246;nnen, waren da.
Macht also pi mal Daumen 150 Patienten, f&#252;r die ich 20€ bekomme gegen 600 Patienten, f&#252;r die ich nichts bekomme.
Blutuntersuchungen darf ich nur noch 11 machen, da mehr nicht bezahlt werden.
Medikamente darf ich nur noch f&#252;r 350€ verschreiben.
Ultraschall und EKG hab ich schon so gut wie aufgebraucht aufgebraucht, also auch keine Punkte mehr, die mir nach drei Monaten Geld bringen.
Mach ich die 3 Wochen weiter, arbeite ich eigentlich ab &#252;bermorgen umsonst, und jedes EKG das ich schreibe, kostet mich 50€ aus meiner Tasche. Medikamente kann ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr verschreiben, ohne von der Krankenkasse was zu h&#246;ren zu kriegen.
Hmmm warum mach ich eigentlich kein Urlaub? Ich hab doch 4000€ netto im Monat, und meine Frau hat mich vor 4 Jahren mit den beiden Kindern wegen der unm&#246;glich langen Arbeitszeiten und dem wenigen Geld verlassen. Hau ich doch mein Geld auf den Kopf und fahr in die Karibik. 
Aber wer ist der b&#246;se? Der Hausarzt, der am Ende des Quartals "schon wieder" Urlaub macht, oder aber umsonst arbeitet und leider eben das teure Rheumamittel nicht verschreiben kann, da sonst sein Budget gek&#252;rzt wird. 
Es gibt immer 2 Seiten eines Problems. 
Nur mal so als Denkanregung  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Lilly

Ja, es gibt immer zwei Seiten... 
dennoch MUSS es doch eine Möglichkeit geben, den Politikern Beine zu machen :Huh?: ?

----------


## babamaus

Zitat Starbug: ....nicht von einer ungelernten Hilfskraft ohne Ausbildung 
(ok in der heutigen Zeit darf man das nicht verallgemeinern, aber mit einer ordentlichen Ausbildung verdient man in der Regel mehr) 
Eben nicht, ich rede hier von einem Bekannten, der gelernter Elektriker ist....! 
Ich will hier auch keinen Arzt angreifen, ich finde nur das irgendwie alles aus der Bahn gerät und immer die Falsche drunter leiden müssen...
Auch das die Ärzte die 10.-  gerne wieder abschaffen würden, weiss ich. Ich jedoch sehe eben alles von meiner Warte als Patientin, die, geht es ihr schlecht, vom Arzt echt im Stich gelassen fühlte. 
Was erwartet denn da ein Arzt? Das ein Patient dem es dreckig geht, noch verständnis hat? UNd das ausgerechtnet dann wenn vor der Arztpraxis ein neuer Wagen steht der der Doc mal eben von irgendeiner Pharmaziefirma bekommen hat....(auch hier will ich sagen das es tatsächlich passiert it und sicher nicht JEDER Arzt so ist!!! Esärgert mich nur SOWAS mitzubekommen) 
Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, es muss mehr passieren als das nur die Ärzte auf die Barrikaden gehen. Aber was sollen denn deiner Meinung nach die Patienten tun? Patienten, die krank sind, die zu schwach sind und die einfach keine Kraft mehr haben um zu kämpfen.....deren Medikamente, die so dringend notwendig wären UM mit zu kämpfen, gestrichen werden... 
Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, wie gesagt, ich will niemanden angreifen oder die schuld zuweisen.....aber ich musste das echt mal loswerden! 
Kann es nicht einen großen Knall geben und ALLen wäre geholfen?
Ich jedenfalls bin froh das mir anthro. Medikamente geholfen haben, dass "mein" Rheuma mich nun schon eine lange Zeit in Ruhe lässt und ich hoffe das das auch noch lange so bleibt. 
In der Hoffnung dich nicht zu sehr verletzt zu haben  :Undecided:   
Liebe Grüße
Babamaus

----------


## Ulrike

Ach sooooo, deshalb ist der häufigste Satz deutscher Boardies "Mein Doc ist auf Urlaub". 
Daß chronisch Kranke für ein solches Verhalten Verständnis haben, kannst Du nicht erwarten, Micha. Oder sagen wir lieber, "solltest" Du nicht erwarten. Du tust es natürlich trotzdem, weil Du keine Ahnung hast, wie sich ein chronisches Leiden anfühlt.
Wer einen schweren MS-Schub hat und Corti braucht und zwar SOFORT, der wird seinem abwesenden Neuro alles Mögliche an den Hals wünschen.  
Dem Patienten in der Praxis vorzurechnen, was dieses und jenes kostet und Budget hier und Finanzprobleme dort, ist auch nicht der richtige Weg. Verständnis kann sich der Arzt nur von Patienten erwarten, die sporadisch kommen, weil sie im Großen und Ganzen gesund sind und sich nur mal den Zeh verstauchen oder sowas.
Daß mir mein praktischer Arzt in meinem ersten Entsetzen über die MRT-Ergebnisse auch noch von den hohen Preisen der MS-Therapien erzählt hat - und das, obwohl es ihm egal sein könnte, einen Ösi-Arzt trifft das ohnehin nicht -, dafür hasse ich ihn heute noch. Das heißt, ich hasse ihn, falls ich ihn mal auf der Straße sehe, denn ich gehe nicht mehr zu ihm ;-) 
Wenn Du Medizin studierst, mußt Du das Gesamtpaket übernehmen, das einen Arzt in Deutschland erwartet. Mit allen Härten.
Oder Du gehst nach Österreich oder in die Schweiz.
Motzen und von deutschen Patienten zu erwarten, daß sie für Dich auf die Straße gehen, wird Dich nirgendwo hinbringen. 
Nur mal so als Denkanstoß.  :Cheesy:  
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## babamaus

> Daß chronisch Kranke für ein solches Verhalten Verständnis haben, kannst Du nicht erwarten, Micha. Oder sagen wir lieber, "solltest" Du nicht erwarten. Du tust es natürlich trotzdem, weil Du keine Ahnung hast, wie sich ein chronisches Leiden anfühlt.
> Wer einen schweren MS-Schub hat und Corti braucht und zwar SOFORT, der wird seinem abwesenden Neuro alles Mögliche an den Hals wünschen.

 Danke Ulrike, genau das meinte ich!!! 
Lg Babamaus

----------


## Lilly

Ich denke, Michael hat mit Patienten diejenigen gemeint, die durchaus auf die Straße gehen könnten, wenn sie es denn einsehen würden. 
Der springende Punkt hierbei ist, daß zwar fast alle Patienten jammern, aber kaum einer ist bereit, die Ärzte wirklich zu unterstützen. 
Mir geht die ewige Jammerei hierzulande schon ein bissel auf den keks, denn diese Energie, die auf das Jammern entfällt, die könnte man wirklich konstruktiver nutzen. 
Von der ganzen Misere sind ja nunmal nicht nur die Ärzte, sondern auch die Patienten betroffen, daher müssten die Proteste schon von allen ausgehen. 
Warum sollten nicht auch mal z.b. die chronisch Kranken, bei denen es geht, sich zusammen zu einem Sitzstreik vor dem Gesundheitsministerium zusammentun?
DAS ist die Macht, die WIR als Volk haben, warum nutzen wir sie nicht? 
Als meine Kolleginnen und ich in den 80gern für mehr Lohn fürs Pflegepersonal auf die Straße gingen, da haben wir vorher ALLE Angehörigen von den Patienten angerufen und sie gebeten in die Klinik zu kommen, damit sie ihre Kinder versorgen, weil die Schwestern es nicht mehr können....
Und das hat gezogen, wir bekamen jegliche Unterstützung von den Angehörigen....leider nicht von den Ärzten, die haben uns noch behindert....seufzt....aber dennoch hat es geholfen, wir bekamen viiiiel mehr Geld... 
also so etwas würde funktionieren!!!

----------

